
Apple is now presenting its privacy policy as if it were another product - asaibx
https://www.engadget.com/2019/11/06/apple-redesigned-privacy-policy-pages/
======
g82918
I will say I don't really get the point of the article, it seems to verge on
being blogspam. So Apple realizes people don't respond well to legal text and
try to hide it a bit?

